# crappies 5-11-05



## sportsman05 (Apr 19, 2005)

trying this out, hope it works


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Crappie, it's what's for dinner! Your picture came through just fine!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Whens dinner??


----------



## sportsman05 (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks guys


----------

